# Clutch problem on Nuevo



## 131187 (Feb 7, 2010)

my nuevo clutch pedal is sticking in down position after driving for 20 miles 
anyone help ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit more info would help. :? 

Like how old the van is, how many miles has it done?

Short answer is to get in among the pedals with some lubricant in case it's as simple as that.

If not, and the vehicle has done some miles, it may be a problem at the other end of the linkage - which will not be so easy to fix.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How old is the vehicle and is it still under warranty, if so call the dealer.
I can think of many reasons for this but lets keep it simple.my first question. can you pull it back up with your foot or hand, is it floppy when you do this
second, did you get any noise when this happened.
not remembering if it is hydraulic or cable, is there any fluid under the vehicle where the clutch is. 

cabby


----------



## 131187 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you both for answers. Yes you can pull it up with your toe, not floppy, after driving for 20 miles or so pedal starts to squeak and then it starts to stick. Have lubricated pedal but doesn't seem to help. Vehicle is four years old and has done about 10,000 miles. oh and no fluid under van at all


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is it hydraulic please.
then could be air in the system or a faulty slave.any good local small garage should be able to help you with that.


cabby


----------



## 131187 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes sorry it is hydraulic so we'll get our local garage to check that out. This did actually happen last year after the winter, it was a Sunday and we were on our way to a site when it went. We carried cautiously on and it did actually right itself before the end of the journey. Not having had further problems we did rather forget about it till it happened again this year.
Thanks for your help, is it likely to be costly?


----------

